# Unit 99



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Hello all. I have a tag for Unit 99. Was out all weekend and didn't see alot of birds. Birds I did see were on posted land. I tried calling landowners and spoke mostly with answering machines.

Anyone out in Unit 99 that would have some turkeys and allow me access to the land? I will be coming out again May 6-8th.

The landowner I have previously hunted on just doesn't have any birds. I tried CORP land west of Pick City and didn't even hear a cobble and was all over the Aroda Lakes land west of Hensler, and walked all around the state land right across from Washburn.

I know this is a shot in the dark, but I can't think of anything else to do. Would really like to bag a turkey since it takes 3 years to draw a tag.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

l2h, sounds like you covered a lot of ground. Run across any significant sign (poop, feathers, dusting areas)? If so, maybe you were closer than you think, even if you didn't see birds, and if you don't get anything else going, I'd re-check those areas on your return. If not, you really are at square one.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks for the input Dan.

I started hunting around 5:30-5:45am every morning and only took breaks when driving to another place. Hunted until dark every night as well.

I made a few phone calls and it sounds like one landowner will let me hunt there May 6-8th. I think he has birds there as well.

By May the majority of the hens should be sitting on nests, that may move the gobblers around as well.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

l2h, wow, that's frustrating, but at least you can feel good you laid it all out. No big concentrations of sign over all that ground you covered - that is rotten luck. Hope that lead works out for your return trip and the toms are still hot. Good luck.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

had my brother's 14 year old son with me the entire day on Saturday. Woke him up at 5am and didn't drop him off at the house until 9:15pm on Saturday night.

He is in good shape as he is in track, but didn't want to get up the following morning when I stopped over.

Guess he came in the house and went right to bed. Told my brother that was the longest day of his life, but it was way better than sitting at home. Guess he didn't move from 9:30 that night until about noon the next day.

Had to chuckle a bit about that.

I am sure he will want to tag along when I come out in May...at least for one day anyway....


----------

